# Divorce



## Deemar (26 Aug 2009)

I am in the process of divorce and will then be responsible for my own finances - where should I start, do I need professional advice?


----------



## Cat101 (26 Aug 2009)

Firstly, I'm sorry to read you're going through a divorce, It can't be easy for you.

Is the divorce amicable?, (Yes, some divorces are amicable) and they are easier, faster and cheaper to sort out.

More info on that here:
http://www.diydivorceireland.ie/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12&Itemid=26

The Irish divorce services have some usefull advice here:
http://www.irishdivorceservices.ie/?gclid=CJbv_sGYwZwCFUxs4wodYh0PoA


----------



## Celtwytch (26 Aug 2009)

You would probably need to post more details of your current finances in the Money Makeover forum to get more precise advice, but a good place to start would be to sit down and work everything out for yourself.  What I mean by that is look at all of your income and outgoings, and work out what bills need to be paid and when.  

There are various budgeting aids out there - some have been mentioned here, and you might be able to find them if you do a search.  You would need to draw up a budget for yourself detailing how much you'll need for bills/living expenses each month, and how much you'll have to spare when you subtract it from your income.  The MABS website has some useful tips on budgeting here: [broken link removed]

Arrange bill payments to suit yourself, wherever possible.  If you know that you can have the funds available in your bank account, then set up a direct debit.  Otherwise, divide the average bill by 4, then set that amount in cash aside every week and pay the bill that way.

I hope some of this helps.  Best of luck.


----------



## Deemar (28 Aug 2009)

Thanks for quick replies. These, and browsing through the other forums has given me plenty to go on.


----------

